# validator HTML/CSS 1 FEHLER



## fawad (20. September 2010)

Hallo an Alle!
Kann mir bitte jemand eine Lösung vorschlagen?

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...ranking.com/seo-suchmaschinenoptimierung.html

MfG
Fawio


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2010)

Moin Fawio,

schau mal hier vorbei: http://www.ka-mediendesign.de/blog/facebook-markup-language-in-xhtml/


----------



## itanum (29. September 2010)

So schnell kann einem geholfen werden, herllich. Danke.


----------

